# V-Dubs-United Monthly Meet



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi peeps,
The VW club i'm in has it's montly the last Wednesday of every month. We have been sorting out the Venue and day recently so now it's all sorted, heres an invitation for you lot!!

Our Website is www.v-dubs-united.co.uk if you want to check out the details (not sure if there is anything on the main page yet, you may have to sign up to the forum). Ther is a couple of different meets, this is for the North-West meet.

It is at 7pm onwards, Wednesday 25th October at the Mascrat Manor which is just off the south-bound side of Junction 21 M62. It is really easy to find as it is litterally right next to the motorway!!

It's a VAG based club, but anyone with an interest in VW is welcome to pop along. Nice place, cheap food (think it's 2for1:thumb: )

Any questions, feel free to PM me. 
Mods I hope this is OK. Please get in touch if there is any problems!!


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

bit far for me, looks cool though :thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

To far for me to, good luck, sure your have a great turnout. Brad EDITION38, London


----------

